# CD to MP3/WAV



## zapcoaudio (Sep 26, 2015)

What software are you guys using to rip CD to MP3/WAV or any other format? or recommend? I'm on a Macbook.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Itunes


----------



## Abula (Jan 7, 2016)

I used to use Lame, but idk if its good anymore, i no longer rip to mp3s.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Itunes works for me, I am willing to try other ones if they are easier or faster.


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

dbpoweramp


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Orion525iT said:


> dbpoweramp


Yup! This program is brilliant. You can rip a CD to mulitple locations, with different formats simultaneously. I send a lossless file to my external hard drive for archiving, and a 320kbps MP3 to another folder so I can cram a bunch of stuff onto my phone. It'll verify recordings bit for bit against what is in the database, which is really nice. This program is the only one I'll use.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

I use Bigasoft audio converter. I used to buy a lot of music from HDTRACKS.COM and would convert the Hi-Res FLAC files to smaller files for iPod, etc, or burn a disc for use in the car. I've since been convinced that Hi-Res above CD quality is a waste for playback, althought Hi-Res in the recording and mixing process makes a ton of sense and is desirable.

Anyway, Bigasoft does a great job of converting from one format to another and has a fairly simple UI. It does a lot more than what I use if for, but it has worked flawlessly for the purpose stated.

http://www.bigasoft.com/audio-converter.html


----------



## Luminol (Jan 19, 2016)

Sony Soundforge. It's a music editing mixing program mostly but as such it makes it easy to rename things or give them new id3 tags. Once you own a lot of digital music the id3 tag renaming becomes very important. Otherwise you can't find things and end up with 1500 song #2's or something like that.


----------



## Syncher (May 26, 2016)

Audacity:
Audacity®


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

zapcoaudio said:


> What software are you guys using to rip CD to MP3/WAV or any other format? or recommend? I'm on a Macbook.


The best free option for Apple computers is X Lossless Decoder.

aka XLD


It does bit-perfect rips just like EAC on Windows, and it can convert to any format.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Windows Media Player on PC


----------

